# The 41st Host, Word Bearers Project



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

For the entire month of August i was in full-on paint mode and finally made significant progress in one of my armies and that army is my Word Bearers CSMs. My momentum however has stopped as of 2 days ago when i cut my thumb open with the hobby knife and havnt felt like painting since. Hopefully the itch to paint returns so that the army can be further fulfilled... anyways for the backstory of this Host you can read here. So without further rambling i present the Chapter of the Black Chain, 41st Host of the Word Bearers Legion:









1st up we have one of my Cults. These are built mainly from the WHF Empire Flagellant kit with some IG parts and 2 "abhumans" made from Ork boys mixed with the old plastic possessed upgrade sprue that doesnt seem to exist in GW anymore. I am currently adding the 2nd box of EFs but like i said i have lost momentum. Eventually i hope to have multiple squads of Cultists made from different sets. I want an IG cult squad, a WHF Forsaken squad, and i guess the traditional CSM Cultists squad.









Next is squad 1 of my Chaos Marines. This squad numbers 10 marines with 2 flamers as their special weapons. There are a lot of Raptor bits thrown in such as heads and weapons. The Aspiring Champion is mostly Raptor parts but with a normal Backpack. Maybe eventually i will show some close-ups of the models i like the most but for now this is fine.









Now we have my custom Chaos Spawn. Rather than buy the model for a unit i will likely never use i kitbashed one of my own for use with the Chaos Boon Table. This guy is like "in the process" of becoming a Spawn so i think it fits.









Now we have Kuron Djinn, my Sorcerer so that i can summon the Daemons. He is painted in the original style of "Heresy-Era" Word Bearers meaning that his armor is still slate-grey but red has slowly been added over time. I like his result

















Finally (for now) is my Daemon Prince. I custom kitbashed this guy for the same reason as the Spawn. I dont intend to field him but i made him just in case of the Boon Table. I really dont like the DP model GW sells so i just made my own from Possessed bits and such. I think he is pretty epic.

So C&C welcome i guess. At the moment i have some CSMs for the 2nd squad sitting on my table and im just trying to make myself paint them.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

These are great man. Whats coming next?


----------



## The Warpsmith (Jun 4, 2014)

More cultists, Chaos Marines, Terminator Lord (Coryphaus), Dark Apostle (not decided on using the GW model or kitbashing), Custom Chosen, Possessed, and eventually Daemons


----------

